# 3rd cycle Test c/masteron/dbol



## JCBourne (Sep 25, 2011)

Had planned another cycle, but just found that I had some masteron/test mix sitting around decided to include since the goal is to keep bf low and gain pure muscle while being defined.

Up, starting tomorrow.

600mg 1-12 test e E3D
400mg 1-12 masteron e E3D
30-40mg 1-5 dbol ED
Cyanostane Rx 2 caps 10-14 ED
1-18 Aromasin 25mg EOD
HCG 500iu/week 2-12

Weeks 14-18 Proper PCT

Reason for a higher masteron e dose is because the test e/masteron e is a blend of 250mg test e/masteron 200mg

What you think? 3rd cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks good. What's your bf?


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 25, 2011)

I would guess around 11-12%. Last professional check was at 14% and that was 10-12 pounds ago.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 26, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> 600mg 1-12 test e E3D
> 400mg 1-12 masteron e E3D
> 30-40mg 1-5 dbol ED
> Cyanostane Rx 2 caps 10-14 ED
> ...



Nice setup. I would take Aromasin @ 12.5 mg ED, due to is half life.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm very fond of the Mast.  If the gear/mix is legit, you're gonna like it.  Haven't ran the enanthate version; only the Prop version but it's an amzing compound when used in conjunction with other compounds and at the right dose.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah im hoping its a good blend. Should be fun.  Any idea when I should start to feel the masteron?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 26, 2011)

Is 400mg of mast e enough?

And if you're going for a lean cycle I think you could find something better than the dbol.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 26, 2011)

I ran the Mast prop at 150mg EOD and honestly, this is the bare minimum I'd dose Mast.  Next time, I will dose it at 200mg EOD for a solid 600mg weekly.  Supposedly the real Mast Magic occurs at or around the 600mg mark.  However, you will notice some nice effects at lower dose, say 400-450mg weekly as I did but results would be much more pronounced and worthwhile in the 600mg neighborhood.  I think with the fast-acting prop ester I was feeling it before end of 2nd week.  Enanthate ester will take longer but it's good you'll be running it a solid 12 weeks as you may not notice it's effects until Week 5 or 6.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 30, 2011)

Well if you saw my other thread I got sick as crap... Anyway, I feel better, but I may have a infection of some kind. Anyway I cut  out the test c and just increased the blend. No effects like first shot.  Up 4 pounds in 5 days, despite being sick and dropping 2 pounds lower  then when I started so really i'm up 6 pounds with no waist gain (yay!).  My girl is already noticing a difference. Gotta love dbol even at low  dose (30mg) but this is good stuff as I've used before. Got the drive to  lift hardcore already. I think I only hit the gym once this week while  feeling like shit but now i'm pumped to get on this.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 6, 2011)

Gyno from this? WTF is going on here, I thought mast is suppose to act as a AI, and i'm on aromasin 12.5 eod. Very strange, I decided to jump onto letro to get this lump out of here. This is the second time i've questioned this research chem PCT/AI products, seems either its seriously underdosed or crap. Thank god I got legit letro from another sponsor on here who I know is G2G!


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not enough aromasin.  When I run test and dbol, I need 25 mg a day minimum, and sometimes 25 mg every 12 hours.  And I always confirm w bloodwork.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 6, 2011)

Nobody should rely on mast for AI.

Letro will take care of it, don't worry.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 7, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Nobody should rely on mast for AI.



I didn't just stating some say it's good since it can act like an AI, however I always run AI to be safe, and keep bloat down.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 7, 2011)

I think i'm going to do a letro 2.5mg split (1.25mg am/pm) ed until it decreases in size, it came out of nowhere!


----------



## Hendog (Nov 8, 2011)

If the Gyno is from the Tren the Letro may not solve the issue.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 8, 2011)

Caber would be a good addition!


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 8, 2011)

From Dollar General


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 8, 2011)

Hendog said:


> If the Gyno is from the Tren the Letro may not solve the issue.



Tren? Where did you get I was running tren?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 24, 2013)

If your gear is legit you will love this cycle. I did 400 test 300 mast 30 dbol a while back and it was awesome. Mast kept some of the water off and I didn't get any gyno. Great mental effect too.


----------

